# Things made on a lathe



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*lathe*



letsgobowhuntin said:


> I just got a used small lathe for my home shop. I am trying to think of things to make to justify to the wife why I needed to get it. I am planning to play with some antler material to make some pens or key chains. I would love any ideas that anyone would have and would also like to see some pictures of things that you have made too. I know stabilizers are a common item but was hoping to get a little more creative. Thanks for the help.


Hello,
what model & size of machine did you get ?? 
can you cut threads on it ??

does it have a follow or steady rest 
how much tooling came with it ..

once you have a lathe , then you need a mill 
to go with the lathe ,, 

do you need some hobby links togive you some projects 

TS2


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

I could definately use some links to find some projects. I am looking at a bridgeport in a week or two. I got a small China lathe. It is an older one but in good shape. It has a 6" 3 jaw. Steady rest and tail stock with a live center and drill chuck. I does have a lead screw and a dial for cutting threads. The bed is about 3' long and it could turn 10" diameter or 6 over the carridge. I also got a knurling tool and a bunch of brased tools.


----------



## blackice1 (Mar 1, 2010)

I just posted some arrows I did on a lathe I turn out the nose cones on it. look at diy (this forum you will see arrows I made to me and my sons 3d range


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You can make some turkey pot calls if you turkey hunt.

Jake


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

You can search on youtube for videos on making bowls out of pretty wood....Ive never used a lathe, but have seen them in Woodcraft store though and they are beautiful.

If youre into fly fishing, Ive seen custom fly rod handles that were turned and finished on a lathe, like this.....









Just searching around just now I came across these wine stoppers.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Here are some links to some projects:

Turkey call striker.

Turkey calls Part I, Part II, and Part III.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

stabilizer weights
fat shaft points

with only those two ideas you could make a killing if you havent noticed what these companies want for these little pieces of metal,lol.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Things I have turned on a micro wood lathe: Reel seat inserts and grips for flyrods, walnut biscuit cutters for the kitchen, small bowls for beads and hooks for flytying, wood handles for just about anything that needs a handle, use the lathe for an arrow cutter, decorative wood vases and bowls, just about anything round that can be made from wood and is not too large for the lathe.:thumbs_up


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone ever turn antler material? I am wandering if it can be threaded or tapped. I am thinking about atempting to make a pen out of it.


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

im a full time machinist, and run mostly lathes (cnc) 
The sky is the limit with a machine, just use your head, look around the house and garage and u will find something that needs made. Good idea on the bridgeport as well, u will be unstopable with those machines 
The best thing we ever made for ourselves is bowfishing tips... We run cnc so we hammer out a ton at one time but at $3 a pop to buy we save a ton. My favorite was beadlocks rings for my 4wheeler


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

ever though of making the sight extension bars in custom lengths? like sure-loc has 6 and 9. ive seen some cbe stuff in smaller and bigger lengths than that. Just an idea. maybe some scope housings too.


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

I imagine that the only thing about turning antler material is that it might stink, if you don't watch your speed and feed rates. I reckon that higher IPS speeds would be needed, but you would have to experiment. Like a lot of plastics, soapy water works pretty good as a coolant and lube, as your IPS/feedrates climb. I'm not a machinist, but I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express. Actually, I just turned a couple of posts for my bow string making on my 9X20 bench lathe.

cricman


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

stab and riser weights.
stab end caps (prevents basing end threads and gouging things during transport).
thumb release trigger barrels.
metal bobbins for serving jigs.
weight nuts for serving jigs.
string separator buttons for twisting up 2-colour strings on a jig.
handles to take a cut down allen key, make your own custom wrenches. (look cool in brass)

all doable with a basic 3-jaw chuck and a hand tap. a knurl would make for a really professional finish.


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

cricman said:


> I imagine that the only thing about turning antler material is that it might stink, if you don't watch your speed and feed rates. I reckon that higher IPS speeds would be needed, but you would have to experiment. Like a lot of plastics, soapy water works pretty good as a coolant and lube, *as your IPS/feedrates climb*. I'm not a machinist, but I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express. Actually, I just turned a couple of posts for my bow string making on my 9X20 bench lathe.
> 
> cricman


Uh, inches per second? Even rapid traverse speeds are measured in inches per minute. 

Lathes are darn handy tools indeed. That's why I own two of them.


----------



## Gixxer (Oct 25, 2006)

The lathe is one of the most used pieces of equipment in my garage. I even --gently-- chuck up my arrows to square em up with a stone mounted to the toolholder.


----------



## TexasHoyt (Feb 7, 2011)

How about a flashlight mount that threads into the stabilizer port, that has a slit in the side so the cable from a rear switch would stick out, and have 3 set screws in the side to secure a mini mag type flashlight?
I know I would buy a couple of them myself.


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

Funny you should mention that - I'm working on something a little better. 

It's a bracket that goes between your stab and the riser, which positions a coleman 90 lumen LED light (20 bucks at wally world) right next to your thumb for direct activation. I'm calling it the Night Stalker.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been working on target scopes on my little 7 x 10.

Really makes me work on my technique. For a neophyte like me, they are harder than you might think. The barrel isn't difficult, but the threaded lens rings have pushed me to improve my skills and precision.

I also square up arrows on the lathe. I made half lenght MT-3 collets & spiders from delrin for each of my arrow sizes. These work great.

I've also made posts for my string jig. I wasn't too happy with these as the maximum diameter that I can run through my spindle bore is 3/4". I'd prefer 1" or more since I serve under a lot of tension.

Tell us about the stuff you end up making.

Allen


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

It may soud strange to some but a good aluminum or hardwood handle for cowwhips


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

Turning Antler smells like burning hair if your lathe is inside = unhappy wife


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

letsgobowhuntin said:


> Anyone ever turn antler material? I am wandering if it can be threaded or tapped. I am thinking about atempting to make a pen out of it.


I have turned small pieces of antler for hollow rifle bolt knob plugs. The material isn't all that straight, and has a soft center, so I don't know how successful you would be making pens. However, small cylinders are possible, and finishing at high speed with steel wool really makes them shine.


----------



## AR Archer (Apr 11, 2003)

I have a friend that takes stainless nuts and turns hem down to rings. He then takes the primer end of a rifle casing and cuts it off and makes a set for the ring. Pretty nice.


----------



## Hey Iowa (Dec 27, 2009)

I've seen some great looking fishing rod handles if you find the right wood!!


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

dustyvarmint said:


> Here are some links to some projects:
> 
> Turkey call striker.
> 
> ...


Great work and great website for ideas. 
Gives me lots of ideas.
Thanks,


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

I just got the lathe home. I pulled my back out doing so. I have a gear bushing to replace to get it running smooth. It should be back together later this week. I would be open to doing odd turning tasks for other diy'ers if needed as long as they're not rocket ship parts. I will be posting some pics in a week or so.


----------



## Ted413 (Feb 27, 2011)

arrow points


----------

